# Good Cop, Bad Gut /Shift Work: A Probable Cause of Cancer?



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Brad McNish 
President, Stand Six Inc. 
[email protected]

There is no question that shift work is bad for the gut. Gastrointestinal dysfunction in the form of ulcers, constipation, diarrhea, bloating, excess gas, gastric reflux and intestinal pain are often cited as primary complaints in shift workers. They also occur more frequently in shift workers than the general population. These symptoms can lead to diagnoses of esophageal reflux disease, irritable bowel syndrome, colitis and Crohn's disease. Considering how critical gut health is to overall health, this is an alarming issue. But the diagnosis does not address the underlying cause. There is a well documented circadian rhythm that governs many of the major biological functions of the human body. Disruption of this rhythm (as in shift work) which controls appetite, insulin response, digestion, renal and bowel function can inevitably lead to gut problems. Combine this with the bad diet choices often made by shift workers (try to find a healthy meal at 3:00 am) and you begin to see why these problems occur.
A diagnosis of Crohn's disease early in my police career (7 years into my service) led me to focus on gut health and nutrition. I have tried many things over the years to rid myself of this unwanted companion. I want to outline a basic program that can make a big difference and takes a functional approach instead of a clinical approach - that is it works at treating the underlying cause instead of suppressing the symptoms.

Full Article:http://www.policeone.com/police-products/health-wellness/articles/1761369-Good-Cop-Bad-Gut/

Shift Work: A Probable Cause of Cancer?

Brad McNish 
President, Stand Six Inc. 
[email protected]

In this article, I want to cover in more detail the significance of the disruption of our "internal clocks", discuss a recent news release by the World Health Organization, and offer some suggestions to help minimize the risks.
Many physiological functions rise and fall with the cycle of approximately 24 hours. This "circadian rhythm" (from Latin "circa" meaning _around_, and "diem" meaning _day_) is the innate function that has evolved over millions of years and is present in all life forms on earth. Our bodies are different in the day than they are in the night, as different biological functions occur at different times during our cycle. You have probably noticed this in terms of what time in the day you feel most alert, or when you do your best thinking. However, when we work at times that we would ordinarily be sleeping, this circadian rhythm, the organizer of our biological functions, becomes disrupted, and it's this disruption that can result in health problems.
One major health issue studied is the increased risk of cancer development among those who work shifts. In October of 2007, a group of 24 scientists from 10 different countries met at the International Agency for Research on Cancer (IARC) to assess the carcinogenicity of shift work. The IARC is the cancer research agency for the World Health Organization (WHO) which is the coordinated authority for health within the United Nations. One of the roles of the WHO is to monitor health trends and prioritize and direct research accordingly. Based on the available evidence, the IARC classified shift work that involves circadian disruption (nightshifts) as "probably carcinogenic to humans". The IARC classifies agents into the following groups:

Full Article: http://www.policeone.com/police-pro...761372-Shift-Work-A-Probable-Cause-of-Cancer/


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

You know what else causes cancer? Being alive.


----------



## jpm11597 (Dec 27, 2008)

Having worked overnights for the past 3 years I absolutely agree that there needs to be more focus on the diet of shift workers but as far as cancer goes its difficult to blame just this issue. Since cancer is a simple mutation of the DNA there are an astronomical number of varyiances that can cause cancer, many of which we haven't yet discovered. In my opinion you just have to do what you can and when its your time, its your time.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I think its all relative...and the most important thing is sleep...if you get enough and eat well you should be fine...its just that the overnight tends to get you into bad habits...lack of excercise, poor diet, not enough rem sleep...I just got a viral infection..no doubt from not enough sleep and bad diet ...


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

7costanza said:


> ...I just got a viral infection..no doubt from not enough sleep and bad diet ...


Or the company you keep.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Nuke_TRT said:


> Or the company you keep.


I'd have to include "working next to a nuclear reactor" on any list of reasons why someone might get cancer.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

hahahah....

and spending copious amounts of time in front of a monitor posting on Masscops!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Nooooo....they monitor the dose we get like you wouldnt believe...an xray tech gets more than we do...but 13 hr shifts and no sleep because the landlords 18 yr old daughter is making to much noise all the time...that doesnt help...



> and spending copious amounts of time in front of a monitor posting on Masscops!


One perk of the job.....lots of downtime...


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

At the rate they have been hiring people around here that shouldn't be here, I'm more worried about lead poisoning then the zoomies. Lest we forget all the articles in the last few months.



7costanza said:


> no sleep because the landlords 18 yr old daughter is making to much noise all the time...that doesnt help...


I'm not going to touch it.......


----------



## jpm11597 (Dec 27, 2008)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *7costanza*
> _no sleep because the landlords 18 yr old daughter is making to much noise all the time...that doesnt help..._
> 
> I'm not going to touch it.......


Well if you can't sleep and shes already making loud noises.....


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

Delta784 said:


> I'd have to include "working next to a nuclear reactor" on any list of reasons why someone might get cancer.


:L:



jpm11597 said:


> Well if you can't sleep and shes already making loud noises.....


Dec. 25--An off-duty and possibly intoxicated Mass. police officer was caught earlier this month allegedly trying to peek into the house of a woman from whom he had taken a burglary report days earlier, The Ledger reported.
A friend of the woman told police he confronted *Officer JPM11597,* 37, at the scene and tried to keep him there until officers arrived, saying whatever the officer was doing "wasn't cool," according to police reports.
"It just wasn't right," said Luis Flores, 28, a Mass hole construction worker and bartender. "*Honestly, it's pretty creepy.* *That dude should not be a cop."*

:BNANA:


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Does too much caffine cause cancer? If so I'm screwed!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

JMB1977 said:


> Does too much caffine cause cancer? If so I'm screwed!


The holistic medicine people treat cancer with coffee enemas, so I don't think so.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> The holistic medicine people


Delta have you been listening to Thor Eckman again...


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

7costanza said:


> Delta have you been listening to Thor Eckman again...


It didn't work for Michael Landon, either;

http://findadeath.com/Deceased/l/Michael Landon/michael_landon.htm


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> The holistic medicine people treat cancer with coffee enemas, so I don't think so.


So what your saying is I been drinking my coffee the wrong way??!


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> The holistic medicine people treat cancer with coffee enemas, so I don't think so.


No the way I like to savor my first cup of coffee of the day.


----------

